# Exploring unknown masters: Krommer and Onslow!



## Swosh

I have been enjoying these seemingly all to myself for a good while, thinking I posted these before. But hopefully people get to hear this fantastic string quartet and discover more of Krommer and Onslow. I saw 2 Onslow quartets in the top 200, but they are his last ones, and no entry for Krommer  . I think his earlier ones deserve attention, too.

Krommer:





Onslow: 





Onslow:





Aren't the performances fantastic as well?
Have a good day.


----------



## Larkenfield

So many lesser knowns-worth exploring! Nice indeed.


----------



## Merl

Nice works. I particularly like the Krommer. I'll be investigating these, soon. Thanks.


----------



## Bulldog

Krommer and Onslow have been favorites of mine for a couple of decades. Glad to hear that you're also enjoying their music.


----------



## Rogerx

I like both, I am spinning Onslow like now, great music.


----------



## classical yorkist

Onslow is a great composer. I'll be checking out Krommer as well. Thank you.


----------



## Mandryka

One unknown baroque master worth exploring is Pancrace Royer. I wouldn't have said that a few weeks ago, but a new performance, a radically new performance, has just been released and I think it makes his music sound better, much better.









A very similar story for the renaissance composer, Marco Dall'Aquilla. It's been hard to get your head round his music because the main recording dedicated to it had very very very bad sound. Then this came out a few weeks ago and it's like POW! a great master is revealed


----------



## millionrainbows

Mandryka said:


> One unknown baroque master worth exploring is Pancrace Royer. I wouldn't have said that a few weeks ago, but a new performance, a radically new performance, has just been released and I think it makes his music sound better, much better.......A very similar story for the renaissance composer, Marco Dall'Aquilla. It's been hard to get your head round his music because the main recording dedicated to it had very very very bad sound. Then this came out a few weeks ago and it's like POW! a great master is revealed


I believe in that approach to things, Mandryka. Music is given *life *when Living Human Beings give it *life. *We witnessed this with Glenn Gould's Goldbergs, and I'm sure you have many examples in the realm of voice.


----------



## Heck148

Krommer is an excellent composer - wrote some really fine woodwind stuff - woodwind ensemble works, "Harmoniemusik"...fun to play and to hear...


----------



## Sadness




----------



## Art Rock

Onslow is a pretty recent discovery for me, I quite like what I've heard, especially the quartets.


----------

